# Pocket-Watches



## louis (Mar 4, 2003)

Are there any pocket-watch collectors around ? please contact me .


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi louis

I started with pocket watches, that is before I moved on to wrist watches. Somehow the pocket watches have fell by the wayside. Maybe because you can't wear them or use them .

If you are interested, I could scan then and post them or mail them to you. I have Waltham, Ingersol ,Picard and some unnamed ones in Dennison cases.

David


----------

